# 1995 Hoyt Superstar Legacy cable, string length and Energy Wheel Timing



## lentuk (Oct 21, 2012)

Called Hoyt again, got a better person and they gave me everything I need accept wheel timing, still need help with that.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry can't help but would love to see the bow in full picture !


----------



## lentuk (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4298401


----------

